# ppp.linkdown help.



## azfar (Mar 27, 2009)

I am running a PPPoE server on FreeBSD 7.1. Some time when a client disconnects (manual/random) a pppoe session his route in server doesn't automatically clear hence he can't connect again until the route is deleted manually.

Is there a way to delete client routes from the /etc/ppp/ppp.linkdown file?


----------



## azfar (Mar 28, 2009)

*A*ny ideas*?*

*N*o matter what I try in ppp.linkdown *I* am getting invalid command error.


----------



## frankpeng (Apr 1, 2012)

How did you make ppp.linkdown script run? I never get it to run. I copied from /usr/share/examples/ppp/ppp.linkdown.sample to /etc/ppp/ppp.linkdown and *I* changed in ppp.conf to enable lqr and echo.
I did not see any action when I unplug the cable modem.


----------

